# Girl rabbit at it like rabbit!



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, 

I have two lion heads, a girl and boy (brother and sister) Wiggles (boy) has been snipped so he is all good and just gets on with life Smudge (girl) hasnt been done but seems to want to have sex with Wiggles all the time, she gets on him and has a go and then Wiggles just sort of moves away.

Is this common?

Should i have her done?

Kezia


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Its recommended to have your female buns spayed to reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but again this is a personal decision. As for the humping behaviour I believe it is also used by female rabbits to show they are more dominant. I suppose it would be more common in unspayed rabbits, but I'm not sure. I have never seen or heard about a spayed rabbit carrying out this behaviour. I hope someone else can give you some better advice


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is very common, all my breeding does (females) are more horny than the bucks (males) most of the time, ive had pairs of females living together that regulary try and mate each other, mainly its establishing dominance! It may stop or calm down if you get her spayed, but not nessasarily, i have a 7yr old dwarf lop doe, who used to be a breeding doe, she is now spayed and she still has phantom pregnancys and will mount everything! Even the vets say that its not possible for her to be having phantoms!! But she does regulary!
As long as she isnt hurting the male then its not a problem, but it might be worth getting her spayed anyone for health reasons!

Anna x


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, no dont think she is hurting him in anyway, they both seem happy. Although i think she is having a phantom pregnancy or something as she is pulling her fur out?!

Kezia


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep, that would be a phantom pregnancy! One of my does has a phatom everytime i clean her out - she builds a new nest! 

If she is having a phantom she may be more hormoneal, and might grunt at you and not want to be handled but it shouldnt last very long, and it doesnt affect her health wise. 

Anna x


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

My female bun is always hormonal  She can be quite wicked!


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

lol funny lil rabbit:ihih:


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes she grunts! Thanks for your help  

Kezia


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

errrr she could be pregnant for real if you havent seperated them!!! Male buns stay fertile for up to 6 weeks post neuter  i hope she isnt. You definetely need to get her done, 80% of entire does develop cancer of the uterus, it will also calm her down. Id get her emergency neutered now if i were you.


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Crofty - the vets should have told her this when she got him castrated so hopefully it isnt an issue, also if she was pregnant she would have had the babies by now if she was pulling fur out over a week ago! The post was about the female mating with the male, so if he still had testostrone and was fertile then he would have been trying to mate with her, even male bunnies that have been castrated for 6 months usually still ocassinally try to mate!
Crofty - i'm also curious to know where you got your figures from, 80% of does develop cancer of the uterus??! This means that some crazy vet must have studyed houndreds of thousands of rabbits to get this figure, and half of thoose 80% would never be dignosed with uterine cancer (I may almost believe that if we were talking about breeding does)! I have a figure from local vets alone, that over 30% of rabbits (male and female) die from the anasetic while being neutered! I'd only ever chance this for a medical reason.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Dylan-rascal6 said:


> Crofty - the vets should have told her this when she got him castrated so hopefully it isnt an issue, also if she was pregnant she would have had the babies by now if she was pulling fur out over a week ago! The post was about the female mating with the male, so if he still had testostrone and was fertile then he would have been trying to mate with her, even male bunnies that have been castrated for 6 months usually still ocassinally try to mate!
> Crofty - i'm also curious to know where you got your figures from, 80% of does develop cancer of the uterus??! This means that some crazy vet must have studyed houndreds of thousands of rabbits to get this figure, and half of thoose 80% would never be dignosed with uterine cancer (I may almost believe that if we were talking about breeding does)! I have a figure from local vets alone, that over 30% of rabbits (male and female) die from the anasetic while being neutered! I'd only ever chance this for a medical reason.


It doesnt sound like they have been seperated to me? Some vets do not always advise people correctly when it comes to rabbits (for example yours by the sounds of it). Ive known does start to pull fur 10 days to 2 weeks before having their kits so thats not strictly true.

My figures of cancer of the uterus are very well known by majority of experienced rabbit owners.

RWAF: Uterine Cancer in the doe

Why Spay Your Rabbit?

Rabbit Rehome - Petshops - Guidelines to Reduce Abandoned Rabbits

Even a figure quoted by the rspca 

Home

Breeding does are at lower risk, If your vet loses 30% of buns whilst neutering them i suggest you change vets!!!! You are risking your buns health significantly more by not neutering her. If you want more proof i have lots more! Cancer of the uterus is not pretty I can tell you.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok been away all weekend and only just caught up. I know she isnt pregnant and he was done over a year ago now and they stayed seperated for overa month after it was done. 

She has stopped pulling fur out now and i have spoken to alot of people about getting her done and said its not massivly important and thats including 2 different vets in 2 different cities (moved recently) 

She is fine for now but am going to get her booked in soon anyway. 

Trust me no babies, i think its just she is horny ...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

littlekez said:


> Ok been away all weekend and only just caught up. I know she isnt pregnant and he was done over a year ago now and they stayed seperated for overa month after it was done.
> 
> She has stopped pulling fur out now and i have spoken to alot of people about getting her done and said its not massivly important and thats including 2 different vets in 2 different cities (moved recently)
> 
> ...


Who are 'alot' of people? Thats disgraceful that you have been advised that by 2 vets, i can tell you the vets i know would strongly advise you to neuter her, i really hope you do. There are alot of vets that do not specialise in rabbits and do not know enough in my opinion, its experience that counts, go to this forum Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin and ask them see if you can get one person to tell you not to neuter her! I have provided links to back up the huge risk your doe has of developing cancer of the uterus, feel free to ring the rspca if you like, you cant argue with facts. Im glad shes not pregnant, female buns are incrediably hormonal and shes just frustrated, neutering her will sort this behaviour out.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Thansk Crofty, i think you are getting my messages mixed i am not saying i shouldnt i was just saying who i have spoken to and 'alot of people' are pet shop owners, vets, rabbit owners and so on.

I dont need you to back everything up as i know its good to get her done i have done lots of research i was just simply stating whats been said!!


----------

